# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  السجن 10 سنوات لشاب اخترق حساب فتاة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي

## د.شيماء عطاالله

اختراق شاب يعمل في تجارة الألبان بقرية التلين مركز منيا القمح حساب طالبة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعية وإرسال سيئة منه للفتيات.
وأصدرت محكمة جنايات الزقازيق الحكم  عليه بالسجن 10 سنوات برئاسة المستشار «إبراهيم عبد الحي» وعضويه المستشارين «وليد أنور إبراهيم»، و«عزت سمير عزت»، وسكرتارية «محمد فاروق».
أحداث الواقعة
وتعود أحداث الواقعة عندما تلقى اللواء «رضا طبلية» مدير أمن الشرقية إخطار من مأمور منيا القمح، يفيد بلاغًا «جهاد محمد الجبالي» 20 سنة طالبة بكلية دراسات إسلامية.
بقيام « أيمن م م ج»47 سنة باختراق حسابها الشخصي على وسائل التواصل الاجتماعى الفيس بوك وأخذ صورها الشخصية، إنشاء حسابات على الفيس بوك بصورها، وإرسال رسائل من الحسابات الوهمية للشباب وتحرر المحضر رقم 7995 لسنة 2017 إدارى منيا القمح.
كما تسبب ذلك فى دخول المجني عليها فى حالة نفسية سيئة فضلًا عن رغبتها فى عدم الذهاب للجامعة من كثرة المضايقات، وتقديمها عدد من المحاضر ضد المتهم وعدم القبض عليه.
وتبين من أقوال والد الفتاة فى المحضر أن المتهم يعد سفاح في الإنترنت، حيث قام باختراق حسابات عدد كثير من فتيات القرية وإرسال وبث أمور إباحية عليه، ولكن الخوف منعهم من عدم تحرير محاضر ضده.

المصدر
http://www.sharkiatoday.com

----------

